# [H] $$$ Looking for Death From The Skies



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a long shot but i would like to get my hands on a copy of this book....will pay money or other plastic goods if need be...


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

60.00 any takers?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wait a couple weeks and you can just order one of the next batches.


----------

